# Skipper and Scooter Starring in Jurassic Park



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter
Starring in
Jurassic Park

​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my, Scooter and Skipper look quite unamused by the antics of these fell beasts! 
I don't think they're afraid at all, these little field explorers. I bet they just wanted to take some notes on the dinosaurs, and they don't even mind! 
Thank you for sharing another great adventure with Scooper and Skitter! :clap: :clap:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope they aren't afraid of the dinosaurs!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, another blockbuster movie! Skipper and Scooter really are on a roll there and they are also very lucky to have Peachy directing them!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_John William's enchanting Jurassic Park theme playing_

YES! This is the summer blockbuster I've been waiting for!:clap:

"Hey Skip, since Dinos are related to birds, that means they wouldn't eat us right? Peachy also assured us that they're herbivores."

"That's right, Scoot. But I'm not taking any chances and have brought my tranquilizer rifle just in case this T-Rex decides to turn us into budgieburgers."

Meanwhile at the press conference...

"So Peachy, how would your Jurassic Park improve over the previous films of this series?" - Reporter

"Well, we use REAL Dinos that are genetically cloned the exact same way as fictionalized in the previous movies, so I've really turned fiction into fact which I'm quite proud of and may even win the Nobel Prize for Science!" - Peachy talking like a snobby director

"Wow, that's really a monumental achievement. But wouldn't this also pose an occupational hazard for your production crew and two stars, Skipooter?"

"Non-sense! Our brave Skipooter has survived Assasins, Great White Sharks, the Kraken of the sea, and their next adventure will be a massive Alien Invasion...which will be my sequel to 'ET' and it'll be my biggest masterpiece and money maker in film history and I'll get another Nobel Prize for the 1st Earthling to make contact with Extraterrestrial life form!"


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha now every Holliwood star that wasn't on the cast for Jurassic Park would be jealous of them! 
Lucky, brave, unafraid, courageous, adventurous boys!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The boys are calmly chatting about which one will take the first shift as "dinosaur trainer"...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Oh my, Scooter and Skipper look quite unamused by the antics of these fell beasts! 
I don't think they're afraid at all, these little field explorers. I bet they just wanted to take some notes on the dinosaurs, and they don't even mind! 
Thank you for sharing another great adventure with Scooper and Skitter! :clap: :clap:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star! Sometimes I think the boys are a little too brave for their own good. 



nuxi said:



I hope they aren't afraid of the dinosaurs!

Click to expand...

 Gaby, I don't think Peachy told them the dinosaurs are REAL! :scare:



aluz said:



Wow, another blockbuster movie! Skipper and Scooter really are on a roll there and they are also very lucky to have Peachy directing them! 

Click to expand...

Secret Agents, POTUS and Chief of staf and now Movie Stars -- what more can these two budgies strive for?



Jedikeet said:



John William's enchanting Jurassic Park theme playing

YES! This is the summer blockbuster I've been waiting for!:clap:

"Hey Skip, since Dinos are related to birds, that means they wouldn't eat us right? Peachy also assured us that they're herbivores."

"That's right, Scoot. But I'm not taking any chances and have brought my tranquilizer rifle just in case this T-Rex decides to turn us into budgieburgers."

Meanwhile at the press conference...

"So Peachy, how would your Jurassic Park improve over the previous films of this series?" - Reporter

"Well, we use REAL Dinos that are genetically cloned the exact same way as fictionalized in the previous movies, so I've really turned fiction into fact which I'm quite proud of and may even win the Nobel Prize for Science!" - Peachy talking like a snobby director

"Wow, that's really a monumental achievement. But wouldn't this also pose an occupational hazard for your production crew and two stars, Skipooter?"

"Non-sense! Our brave Skipooter has survived Assasins, Great White Sharks, the Kraken of the sea, and their next adventure will be a massive Alien Invasion...which will be my sequel to 'ET' and it'll be my biggest masterpiece and money maker in film history and I'll get another Nobel Prize for the 1st Earthling to make contact with Extraterrestrial life form!"

Click to expand...

This was most excellent commentary and Skipooter send their thanks! (Peachy said he isn't "snobby" he's "confident") :laughing:



despoinaki said:



Hahaha now every Holliwood star that wasn't on the cast for Jurassic Park would be jealous of them! 
Lucky, brave, unafraid, courageous, adventurous boys!!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina!



Jonah said:



The boys are calmly chatting about which one will take the first shift as "dinosaur trainer"...

Click to expand...

 Dinosaur Trainer -- what a grand idea! :thumbsup:*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

All I can say is YIKES :scare: .. The budgies girls here assure me I need not worry, "Skipooter" will prevail


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Skipooter:laughing::laughing:

These two ordinary little Budgies have gone where no man has dared to tread. Now with their Back To The Past Time travel out in the open they will be able to visit at will any historic moment!
What a Feat, Will they change the course of history ?" Will English Budgies survive"?? I hear you ask :question::question::question::decision:

Will these two super hero's of our kingdom stay true to the cause, we will all have to wait and see


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



All I can say is YIKES :scare: .. The budgies girls here assure me I need not worry, "Skipooter" will prevail 

Click to expand...

 I'm so glad the girls have great faith in their heros! 



Pretty boy said:



Skipooter:laughing::laughing:

These two ordinary little Budgies have gone where no man has dared to tread. Now with their Back To The Past Time travel out in the open they will be able to visit at will any historic moment!
What a Feat, Will they change the course of history ?" Will English Budgies survive"?? I hear you ask :question::question::question::decision:

Will these two super hero's of our kingdom stay true to the cause, we will all have to wait and see

Click to expand...

Cathy --
Skipper is the one that coined the name Skipooter. He used it frequently when talking now. "Whatcha doin', Skipooter?" is one of of his particular favorite things to say. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> * I'm so glad the girls have great faith in their heros!
> 
> Cathy --
> Skipper is the one that coined the name Skipooter. He used it frequently when talking now. "Whatcha doin', Skipooter?" is one of of his particular favorite things to say. *


 That is so funny, I love how they make up their own human language .:love2:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha Ha this is funny!!!!!Oh my Skipper and Scooter you are so brave to be up and close in counters with dinosaurs...I would watch out for there big teeth they may have bad breath and will need a huge tooth brush to clean them..

You never know Pedro and Poppy may plan to star in a new role and peachy will direct it...But on the other hand Sunny and Sparky maybe thinking up a plan to come up with a fantastic film theme to star in... Stay tuned for the next episode of these wonderful and exciting themes...Great job Deb....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh! Those two are SO brave! I always look forward to their next big adventure  Adorable in their little hats. I like the Pterodactyl with giant budgie feet too


----------



## Budgiezilla (May 15, 2015)

Skipper and Scooter look totally unfazed. Like it was just another visit to their (very) distant relatives. I imagine them waving and saying, "Hello, great great granny Terry! Hullo Uncle T! How's the weather been? We brought cookies."


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Ha Ha this is funny!! Stay tuned for the next episode of these wonderful and exciting themes...Great job Deb....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! 



RavensGryf said:



Oh! Those two are SO brave! I always look forward to their next big adventure  Adorable in their little hats. I like the Pterodactyl with giant budgie feet too 

Click to expand...

 I'd be digging a hole in the ground and trying to bury myself if I saw something that scary coming at ME!!  I'm glad you enjoy the boys' adventures.



Budgiezilla said:



Skipper and Scooter look totally unfazed. Like it was just another visit to their (very) distant relatives. I imagine them waving and saying, "Hello, great great granny Terry! Hullo Uncle T! How's the weather been? We brought cookies."

Click to expand...

 :laughing: I love that! Thank you. *


----------

